# Daughter Update



## dordtrecht5 (Oct 6, 2007)

Dear Friends,

I know that I have promised to stay “in touch” concerning Audrey, and I have not done that as much as I anticipated doing. However, my wife and I have been very busy with Audrey and such. Today is the day for some chores around the house so I thought I would take a few minutes and write a quick update.

Audrey is still getting stronger, her countenance is much like it was even before the operation. She is going on daily walks, and even “running” (simply a faster walk) with Mom to see who can get to the playroom first. However, she does joke about how she walks, “kinda like Grandma,” because she has a little bit of a whattle to her step. 

She harrasses her surgeon when she sees him. This is fun to watch because at one time she really thought he was the bomb-diggity, then directly after her surgery she really didn’t even want to look at him because of the association of “what you did to me.” Everything seems fine now between them and they have a good time when he does his rounds on the floor.

The Lord continues to be faithful to us. We have been spending a lot of time together as family and that has been good for all of us. Our church family, Harvest Community Church, has been very faithful to us as well. There are a group of women that bring meals up to us to ease the burden. Our pastor visits Audrey on a regular schedule and that is always an encouragement to all of us.

Concerning Audrey’s bowels things are not so great. As previously mentioned, the outer-layer of tissue of the bowel is very frail. There are multiple places that have torn open for one reason or another. Her surgeon, while being very cautious, believes that these places are not going to heal on their own. They are so frail and such that they will not accept a stitch to hold them together. We have “sat still” on the issue for about two weeks now, with no improvement in the healing of bowel.

With this in mind, her surgeon made the decision of her being evaluated for a bowel/liver transplant at the University of Nebraska Medical Center. UNMC is a world-reknown transplant hospital. Who would think that a hospital in Omaha, Nebraska would be one of the best places in the entire world. And, for us to be “transplant” ourselves to this community. God is certainly Providential.

So, at the beginning of next week we are going to be at UNMC for a week of diagnostic evaluation. After the evaluation, Audrey will come back over to Children’s, at least until we get the “results” back from the evaluation. As my wife, Brigitte, and I look back on the whole situation we put the pieces together and understand how the Lord has prepared the three of us for this whole even. It is quite remarkable.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2007)

With tears.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Raj (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm praying for her.


----------



## lololong (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for the update. My girls have asked me daily news as they have really taken to pray for Audrey every day.
I am happy for her spirit being better. We will keep praying for healing and for a good report/answers/direction from the transplant hospital.
Let us know how it went.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 7, 2007)




----------

